# So why did you put bags on your ride?



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol When I was 20 I would talk shit about airbags'(bags are for ****) and say hydro's or nothing lmao :biggrin: lol well now I'm 32 and going to have bags on my 68 :uh: because I wasn't going to 3 wheel or be hopping it :twak: so I thought :banghead: Will see homies ..So was it easy for you to decide or not ,for me it took some time  .Not going to miss the batts :biggrin: .So what about you guys?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Bro! Well I didnt want to go through the hassles of Hydros. I went with bags just for the ride, the fact that I can lift over bumps, pose it at a show and have it cruise at different heights. No chargin batts, no leaks, no fires, jus for me better!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

went for bags cause i was confortable with it... had done it before, did my own install, etc.. 

takin em out for my own reasons... but lets just say.. 

pescos and adels sound NICE lol


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Because i can

That and it pisses some off,makes me feel like i'm doing it right


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 3 2010, 08:09 AM~17084140
> *Sup Bro! Well I didnt want to go through the hassles of Hydros. I went with bags just for the ride, the fact that I can lift over bumps, pose it at a show and have it cruise at different heights. No chargin batts, no leaks, no fires, jus for me better!!!
> *


but what about explosions, leaks and fires? 


i did it because i didnt have the means to wrap my frame in high school.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

foey?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 3 2010, 07:50 AM~17084247
> *Because i can
> 
> That and it pisses some off,makes me feel like i'm doing it right
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Bought car in 95. Its a 96. Rolled right off show floor! All og garage kept. And my mom made me. /35\ lol. :biggrin: 


First time bagged. Other rides juiced. I like!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 3 2010, 06:04 PM~17087346
> *Bought car in 95. Its a 96. Rolled right off  show floor! All og garage kept. And my mom made me. /35\ lol.  :biggrin:
> First time bagged. Other rides juiced. I like!
> *


  that cool homie


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

I went bags cause its cleaner and less stress on the car. i have some homies with dro's and they make fun of the bags all the time but shit i can lift like them and am actually lower then they are. only drawback is switch play is to slow but thats easily fixed


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Apr 4 2010, 07:56 AM~17090994
> *I went bags cause its cleaner and less stress on the car. i have some homies with dro's and they make fun of the bags all the time but shit i can lift like them and am actually lower then they are. only drawback is switch play is to slow but thats easily fixed
> *


worst case scenario...they drive home and you are stuck?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elitdogg+Apr 4 2010, 06:56 AM~17090994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elitdogg+Apr 4 2010, 06:56 AM~17090994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump stops and pillow in seat. Hold on for dear life after 60 mph. Hahaha.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

I BAGGED MY CADDY CAUSE THERES LOTS OF POTHOLES HERE IN NYC AND ALSO I DONT HAVE A GARAGE TO BE CHARGING BATTERIES


----------



## 59camino (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Apr 4 2010, 08:56 AM~17090994
> *I went bags cause its cleaner and less stress on the car. i have some homies with dro's and they make fun of the bags all the time but shit i can lift like them and am actually lower then they are. only drawback is switch play is to slow but thats easily fixed
> *


less stress FTW


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 4 2010, 10:28 AM~17092181
> *I BAGGED MY CADDY CAUSE THERES LOTS OF POTHOLES HERE IN NYC AND ALSO I DONT HAVE A GARAGE TO BE CHARGING BATTERIES*


I hear that new york is knowen for there great roads :biggrin:* x2*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 4 2010, 10:07 AM~17092040
> *Ya if does loose play time. But I love the ride and the smooth lay out! And yes. They get lowwer then juice Guys! Lol.
> Bump stops and pillow in seat. Hold on for dear life after 60 mph. Hahaha.
> *


thats a plus


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 3 2010, 05:11 PM~17087089
> *foey?
> *


what about you foey :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

i used to shit talk bags always aswell. time passed shit progressed. in my mind they are equal to hydraulics in a lot of ways. lays the car out. there quick. besides air leakes are easy to clean. :thumbsup: id still like to do a hydro set up one day though


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

they go with bags b/c. well just read my sig :happysad:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

so I can do off shit like this







- be nice to be able to control your air management from this as well as have all the gauges etc. Something to think about kids.


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Best thing about bags is no cylinders threw your hood or back window never happen to me but just saying..


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 4 2010, 05:22 PM~17094895
> *so I can do off shit like this
> 
> 
> ...


not allowed ipads in canada yet :tears:


----------



## MusicMan_PL (Apr 5, 2010)

Why?

My bags are currently installing, but i think that i can already reply.

Because i have a frameless car, X-gen Buick, so hydros would tear this little fella apart in a minute 

And, of course, and sadly - $$$


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MusicMan_PL_@Apr 5 2010, 01:51 PM~17102226
> *Why?
> 
> My bags are currently installing, but i think that i can already reply.
> ...


But bags are way more money now! But they are safer.


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

i just wanted to be one of the cool kids


----------



## MusicMan_PL (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17102333
> *But bags are way more money now! But they are safer.
> *


Actually, when talkin bout a frameless car - the're not. You dont have to build a frame, or reinforce so hard car construction. Then, you can use a whole lot (basicaly all if you're look around good enough) of parts not especially made for car bagging but "just for general application.

Thats how it looks around here, in my country, so things are different than in usa


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Apr 5 2010, 03:52 AM~17098428
> *Best thing about bags is no cylinders threw your hood or back window never happen to me but just saying..
> *


 then how is that "the best thing". :uh: you just said your self it didnt happen to you, and it doesnt happen to alot of people. 
come on people get with it, just about everything said has a counter part in the other forum.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 5 2010, 04:43 PM~17103945
> *then how is that "the best thing".  :uh:  you just said your self it didnt happen to you, and it doesnt happen to alot of people.
> come on people get with it,  just about everything said has a counter part in the other forum.*


??what??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Apr 5 2010, 04:03 PM~17102333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odds' of a s cylinder shooting thru are at most rare.I's all about install and product.

Marks been doin this shit for a couple days now,these days he's doing juice.More power to him :biggrin: cat helled me out when i was gettin started.

I PERSONALLY dont wanna deal w/ batt's and pumps.DONE

To each there own

Lests not turn this into a air/juice shit like it ALWAYS turns out.

Who gives a shit,lay and play or hopping there's bigger shit to worry about


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

My bags sound like a fat bitches wet fart.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 5 2010, 06:29 PM~17104496
> *??what??
> *


i was trying to point out that both sides ( juice and air) have there down sides. there is fire on both sides, true juice has more. but you can put in exploding tanks to make up for it... see where I'm going with this?
Most the bitching and moaning is prevented by a superb install. second knowledge! That is whyt it ALWAYS turns into a "Air Vs. Juice" topic. Because some cat blows off about what can go wrong with juice or air and doesn't have the facts or experience to back it up.


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

i have a juiced truck and a bagged caprice wagon and i like them both. the major reson i went with bags on my wagon is money, i parted the whole settup on the cheap. i have thought about switching but the air is growing on me, esp cause the wagon is a daily and its already done with the bags. its all what you prefer, they are different animals but do the same thing. all this talk about fire,leaks, and charging batteries is just a way to puss out imho. on a show car/truck i think juice is the way to go, you can get whatever you have to ride great,have no leaks, and charging once a month. i started all this hydraulic/airbag stuff with hydrauics on a 92 accord wagon and i built it with never riding in a car/truck with adjustible suspension and it turned out great once i learned to replace all my cheap fittings. 

bag or juice as long as YOU like it thats all that matters, but do some research and figure out what you will like and try to sift out all the peoples grudges on one or the other. 

good luck with your choice and lets try and keep this informative and less bickering


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Apr 5 2010, 09:23 PM~17107573
> *i have a juiced truck and a bagged caprice wagon and i like them both. the major reson i went with bags on my wagon is money, i parted the whole settup on the cheap. i have thought about switching but the air is growing on me, esp cause the wagon is a daily and its already done with the bags. its all what you prefer, they are different animals but do the same thing. all this talk about fire,leaks, and charging batteries is just a way to puss out imho. on a show car/truck i think juice is the way to go, you can get whatever you have to ride great,have no leaks, and charging once a month. i started all this hydraulic/airbag stuff with hydrauics on a 92 accord wagon and i built it with never riding in a car/truck with adjustible suspension and it turned out great once i learned to replace all my cheap fittings.
> 
> bag or juice as long as YOU like it thats all that matters, but do some research and figure out what you will like and try to sift out all the peoples grudges on one or the other.
> ...


Cliff notes! A hydro hose poped and got oil burned my eyes. So ims need the shortn of what you posted. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well sorry homies I was just trying to help out the noobs on here! not trying to start a war, just thought this thread might help some one out who was thinking about getting air also went with air because I didn't want to hack my frame up, BUT GOING TO HAVE TO DO IT WITH A bigger bag now anyways(sucks) :werd: :yessad: So fyi homies out there they both got there good and bads!,as I'm a noob finding out with air too..Thanks Joe


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17107290
> *i was trying to point out that both sides ( juice and air) have there down sides. there is fire on both sides, true juice has more. but you can put in exploding tanks to make up for it... see where I'm going with this?
> Most the bitching and moaning is prevented by a superb install. second knowledge! That is whyt it ALWAYS turns into a "Air Vs. Juice" topic. Because some cat blows off about what can go wrong with juice or air and doesn't have the facts or experience to back it up.
> *


 okay thanks


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

air = happy wife with big titties on long rides!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 AM~17111585
> *air = happy wife with big titties on long rides!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 real TALK!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 6 2010, 09:35 AM~17111730
> *x2 real TALK!
> *


 :biggrin: 

First trip to SC beach in my juiced truck , full stack all the way around . You can say I did not get any that weekend show!! My wifes ass was bruzed and her chest hurt from the ride..


The buick . O . its all gravy!! she loves the ride when Im not clowning at lights , or driving with the ass dumpped out.. 


I still pop her hands when she reaches for the controller though!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

should i act shocked that this thread turned to shit like and other thread weighing the pros and cons of air vs hydraulics


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Apr 6 2010, 09:39 PM~17118697
> *should i act shocked that this thread turned to shit like and other thread weighing the pros and cons of air vs hydraulics
> *


Not rally. Now go kick yourself in the nutts. I like it all. Juice and air. Was just kidding around.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 AM~17111585
> *air = happy wife with big titties on long rides!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


video of both so we can make a comparison :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 10:19 AM~17111585
> *happy wife with big titties on long rides!!!!
> *


... that sounds like a movie title :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 7 2010, 12:42 PM~17123893
> *... that sounds like a movie title  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 7 2010, 11:23 AM~17123226
> *video of both so we can make a comparison  :biggrin:
> *


Lol.


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

Had the white one for a week and got rid of it (HYDRAULICS). Bagged the silver one and dont wanna sell it. :biggrin:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Apr 7 2010, 02:21 PM~17124781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 09:45 PM~17118794
> *Not rally. Now go kick yourself in the nutts.  I like it all. Juice and air. Was just kidding around.
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I decided to bag my Caddy cause it was my everyday driver, less maintenance, and its cost effective in the long run. I did not regret it one bit.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Apr 4 2010, 04:33 PM~17094571
> *they go with bags b/c. well just read my sig :happysad:
> *



What's wrong with a plastic pussy? ha ha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Well with the cost of oil going up everyday! I chose the resource that was free. No 3$ a qt oil top off. :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm baggin my 64 for the same reason buddy from NYC is. You think New York is bad for roads? Try Canada ha ha. 

I'm doing a really pretty show car suspension setup in my 64 with bags. Nothing is bolt-in and it looks amazing! So it's hard to argue that hydraulics are reserved for show cars. If you put your skills and mind to it you can make a beautiful air setup. A lot of people ask me why I semi-wrapped my frame when I'm running air? Or why I re-enforced my uppers, etc. It's all for beauty. 

I am in love with some of the show car trunk setups on hydraulics but my car is gonna be for me and my family and I need some trunk space for chairs, cooler, tent, luggage, all for cruisin to shows or whatever. My air setup in the trunk will all be hidden behind beautiful upholstery. I'm running an EDC so you'll never hear a compressor running either. 

I am 100% in love with my bagged 64! I am however considering doing my 59 up with hydraulics. I haven't really figured out why I want to yet, I've just been playing with the idea and that's a ways down the road. If I did install hydros in the 59 I wouldn't play with my car any different than I would be playing with my 64. Lay and play... no 3 wheels, and NO HOPPING.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 14 2010, 03:58 PM~17193268
> *Well with the cost of oil going up everyday! I chose the resource that was free. No 3$ a qt oil top off.  :0
> *


Gasoline costs are more relevant in a ride than oil costs.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 14 2010, 05:59 PM~17193286
> *I'm baggin my 64 for the same reason buddy from NYC is. You think New York is bad for roads? Try Canada ha ha.
> 
> I'm doing a really pretty show car suspension setup in my 64 with bags. Nothing is bolt-in and it looks amazing! So it's hard to argue that hydraulics are reserved for show cars. If you put your skills and mind to it you can make a beautiful air setup. A lot of people ask me why I semi-wrapped my frame when I'm running air? Or why I re-enforced my uppers, etc. It's all for beauty.
> ...


Better put down a burlap sack if them kids of your are gonna ride :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 14 2010, 07:11 PM~17195199
> *Better put down a burlap sack if them kids of your are gonna ride :biggrin:
> *



ha ha them little buggers better sit there and not move! God help me if they pick their nose in my car!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ whole topic :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 15 2010, 11:26 AM~17201886
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: @ whole topic :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: I think it a cool topic..I hope this can help out a noob plus I just like to here what made the homie's go with air and why


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

So thanks everyone who has added to this thread good or bad..


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 15 2010, 12:32 PM~17202442
> *So thanks everyone who has added to this thread good or bad..
> *



yeah I read the whole thing, thought it was great.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 15 2010, 12:32 PM~17202442
> *So thanks everyone who has added to this thread good or bad..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 4 2010, 02:12 AM~17087095
> *:biggrin: x2
> *


X3


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

Better ride quality
Lower Cost
Lower Maintenance
Less Weight
achieves the same thing....lowered ride.


----------



## IlegalRegal (Sep 12, 2007)

BETTER RIDE 
CHEAPER TO MAINTAIN 
LESS WEIGHT 
N IT PISSES PEOPLE OFF :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Rolling in my 96 this weekend. All the other kats in line where bouncing all over hwy catching kids and wifes hitting the roof. And having that look every time a bridge or over pass came up! Lol!
:biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 18 2010, 06:22 AM~17226329
> *Rolling in my 96 this weekend. All the other kats in line where bouncing all over hwy catching kids and wifes hitting the roof. And having that look every time a bridge or over pass came up! Lol!
> :biggrin:
> *


hit a few pot holes wif mine the outher day wit the bags locked up hard. tha lil ladys head hit the roof about twice....she wasnt impressed, and my laughing made it worse :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 20 2010, 12:01 PM~17248378
> *hit a few pot holes wif mine the outher day wit the bags locked up hard. tha lil ladys head hit the roof about twice....she wasnt impressed, and my laughing made it worse  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Haha mines still mad about juice and full stack of springs ride to beach. 4 hours at night! She drives separate. Haha. Alright with me she talk all the time! Messing with the Cruz music too. Lol. 

I hit a possum the other night! Damn car just floated over it. I heard crunch and thumps. Bit did not loose controll like on juice! Score one for roadmaster with bags! One dead ass flat possum!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

i went with bag for one reason.. i f'kin felt like it ... i owned a juiced mini .. she burned to the ground.. i owned a bagged caprice, wrapped around a pine tree, no shocks, so ive had bad times with both , i love bags for the ride and the abilty to scare the hell out of people when i drop it .. but i love the zeet zeet sound from juice, it boils down to 2 things money or prefrence, 
btw my bagged and bodied dime is for sale .. CHEAP


----------



## AUSSIE7 (Jun 24, 2009)

because australian laws are shit, hydros are 100% illegal here...

caught hopping with them and the cops take your car off you and crush it...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUSSIE7_@May 17 2010, 02:32 AM~17512567
> *because australian laws are shit, hydros are 100% illegal here...
> 
> caught hopping with them and the cops take your car off you and crush it...
> *


one word..FUCK! :wow:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

yup, at least over in the U.S. the cops will just tell you what they are really intended for and then impound it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUSSIE7_@May 17 2010, 02:32 AM~17512567
> *because australian laws are shit, hydros are 100% illegal here...
> 
> caught hopping with them and the cops take your car off you and crush it...
> *


I would beat the living hell out of some cops!


----------



## AUSSIE7 (Jun 24, 2009)

not their fault its the government

even the cops are getting fed up with bullshit laws it's getting good but some of them are striking and stuff cause of it 

get this right, if you're caught without a catylictic convertor it's a $20,000 fine...


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

that blows... think the warm christmases fried the lawmakers brains .


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUSSIE7+May 17 2010, 06:16 AM~17513029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Cuz I had three back surgerie







s. :dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 21 2010, 02:17 PM~17563980
> *Cuz I had three back surgeries. :dunno:
> *


well thats a new one :biggrin:


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 11:19 AM~17111585
> *air = happy wife with big titties on long rides!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Hahhahhahahahahh that's good lol :biggrin:
Sorry It took me so long to get to this topic was too busy looking at all the other heated great debates going on here !! :wow: damn boys can't we laugh and get informed ?? Lol


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

thats why i bagged the wagon its for the wife to drive so ease of maintence and we can lay the car down to look cool on cruises, i am also going to bag my rivi, i do however have a third car that is juiced and im waiting to get my head above water to get some batteries


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

love the way the back of my car feels,way better then stock.Can't wait to start the front to day,because my front springs are shot.


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 25 2010, 11:15 AM~17597843
> *love the way the back of my car feels,way better then stock.Can't wait to start the front to day,because my front springs are shot.
> *


So its really true ? All you homies love that bagged ride ??drove mine topless this eveing love it!! And it gets better??? My ass is way to high?? Lol :wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammin67_@May 25 2010, 10:50 PM~17606312
> *So its really true ? All you homies love that bagged ride ??drove mine topless this eveing love it!! And it gets better??? My ass is way to high?? Lol  :wow:
> *



Yeah man. Every once in a while I want hydros in my 64, but then I'm reminded why I went with bags and I start to love them even more than before.


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 26 2010, 12:00 PM~17609936
> *Yeah man. Every once in a while I want hydros in my 64, but then I'm reminded why I went with bags and I start to love them even more than before.
> *


Good cause now since I can't seem to find a nice front subframe thinking about what,how to do my rear sooner than planed check out my thread and chime in lookin for more ideas :thumbsup: (nohomo) ????? I don't know chongo1 said I'm suppose to say that! Lol :biggrin: to get ppl to my thread?? Lol :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammin67_@May 26 2010, 09:21 PM~17616845
> *Good cause now since I can't seem to find a nice front subframe thinking about what,how to do my rear sooner than planed check out my thread and chime in lookin for more ideas :thumbsup: (nohomo) ????? I don't know chongo1 said I'm suppose to say that! Lol  :biggrin: to get ppl to my thread?? Lol  :biggrin:
> *


that nohomo is very valid in this post and here is the reason why in your post and i quote "do my rear" then later on "check out my thread" so by initiating the nohomo you have assured all posters that you are not looking for a hookup :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 27 2010, 09:17 AM~17621110
> *that nohomo is very valid in this post and here is the reason why in your post and i quote "do my rear" then later on "check out my thread" so by initiating the nohomo you have assured all posters that you are not looking for a hookup  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *



aww damn and I was getting all excited ha ha


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 27 2010, 11:17 AM~17621110
> *that nohomo is very valid in this post and here is the reason why in your post and i quote "do my rear" then later on "check out my thread" so by initiating the nohomo you have assured all posters that you are not looking for a hookup  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


Hahhahahahahhahahahah
Thanks man for lookin out for me!!lol bad bad slammin :twak:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 27 2010, 08:47 PM~17622320
> *aww damn and I was getting all excited ha ha
> *



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

im getting to old to be laying down in the street trying to fix leaks, or broken parts, so i just bagged my 64... plus im tired of allways smelling like oil and my trunk...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@May 29 2010, 01:40 AM~17638986
> *LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 30 2010, 06:51 AM~17646052
> *im getting to old to be laying down in the street trying to fix leaks, or broken parts, so i just bagged my 64... plus im tired of allways smelling like oil and my trunk...
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 30 2010, 06:51 AM~17646052
> *im getting to old to be laying down in the street trying to fix leaks, or broken parts, so i just bagged my 64... plus im tired of allways smelling like oil and my trunk...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bottle+bags=fun


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

its a 05' lexus supposed to be a luxury sports sedan

and with bags it still is, if it was hydros faaaaaack would i ever mess up my cars 56/44 ratio and have one bumpy ride


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 11:19 AM~17111585
> *air = happy wife with big titties on long rides!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Accumulators and the right springs.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 9 2010, 08:14 AM~18523562
> *Accumulators and the right springs.
> *


 that's the hard part, well for me  because I want to hop not chip and 3wheel (have FUN):biggrin: with out the harsh ride, but when I do get my 68 vert it will have hydros, and when I want to have that smooth ride, I'll ride the hard top :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Because the Hydros stained my driveway with fluid, stunk inside the car like a garage, rode like crap, charge the batteries every nite, and rough on the car. And the hydros technology has not changed in the 20 years that i have been a lowrider. Air ride it constantly being improved on, and the old school hydro guys dont want any change...


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

i grew up around air.... and got stuck with an air kit, in the end i liked it so im not complaining..... im wanting to get a glasshouse and that will have juice!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Apr 7 2010, 02:21 PM~17124781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VAL VERDE? OR CIENEGAS? :wow:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

For me it like who you hang out with. I hang out with lowrider with hydro and dont like bag. I have hdyro on my Regal. Bag is for classic and newer cars. I am putting air bag on my wife 65 Mustang cuz kids in the back and safer for my family.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Sep 15 2010, 09:05 PM~18578121
> *For me it like who you hang out with. I hang out with lowrider with hydro and dont like bag. I have hdyro on my Regal. Bag is for classic and newer cars. I am putting air bag on my wife 65 Mustang cuz kids in the back and safer for my family.
> *



so basically what your trying to say is your a follower :rimshot:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Sep 9 2010, 12:33 PM~18525537
> *Because the Hydros stained my driveway with fluid, stunk inside the car like a garage, rode like crap, charge the batteries every nite, and rough on the car.  And the hydros technology has not changed in the 20 years that i have been a lowrider.  Air ride it constantly being improved on, and the old school hydro guys dont want any change...
> *



not a true statement.. hydro parts have vastly improved.. just have to know where to look and have to spend a lil more money, just like air.. 

i like both, but some people had bad experiences either way because of bad parts or install.... air some people have leaks etc cause of bad install.. you having leaks, bad ride, and charging every night is a bad hydro install.. bags are just as hard as a lay n play setup as juice..

my galaxie rode out nice, at ride hieght.. lifted front or back and it was rough, not horrible, but rough... my 63 with juice rides GREAT, lifted, laid, whatever.. i charge once every 2-3 weeks overnight no big deal, no accumulators.. no shocks.. just the right springs..i seriously cant get over it.. i had ridden in juiced cars etc before, but this is the first one ive owned.. i did homework, set it up the way i wanted, and i can honestly say ill never go back to air.. even my wife LOVES the juice over the air, likes the better ride, no compressor noise, no laying out noise (even with mufflers its there in a drop top LOL, even though my adels click HARD lol, she loves that noise).. im gonna build her a 1 pump setup when we build her car.. or an EDC air setup with 1 comp for backup..


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 16 2010, 01:33 PM~18584426
> *not a true statement.. hydro parts have vastly improved.. just have to know where to look and have to spend a lil more money, just like air..
> 
> i like both, but some people had bad experiences either way because of bad parts or install.... air some people have leaks etc cause of bad install.. you having leaks, bad ride, and charging every night is a bad hydro install.. bags are just as hard as a lay n play setup as juice..
> ...


Maybe they have changed over the very long term, but I have not seen any change in the past 25 years that I have been into hot rod and lowriders. I built my first 64 Impala in 1986, bought a system from Orlies Hydros in LA, came with 8 batteries, 2 pumps, and all the dumps for front back side to side. I will admit that I was a rookie at the install, so that has vastly improved in my old age. But a few years back I put together a 66 Impala, and I cant see much difference in the parts that I got for it. If you are talking about the old aircraft pumps, I will give you that. That is before my time. Alot has changed since then.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

check out hydrohaulics, their installs and parts are crazy nice

the ideas are the same, same as air,... but the parts and teh quality has come a long ways..

ps - id still rather have my aircraft parts... pescos are teh SHIT...i LOVE EM


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 17 2010, 07:25 AM~18589781
> *check out hydrohaulics, their installs and parts are crazy nice
> 
> the ideas are the same, same as air,... but the parts and teh quality has come a long ways..
> ...


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 17 2010, 07:25 AM~18589781
> *check out hydrohaulics, their installs and parts are crazy nice
> 
> the ideas are the same, same as air,... but the parts and teh quality has come a long ways..
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

ive had both in the past ,& both had its pros & cons but when it came too resale on the car most people will buy a bagged car over a juiced car , i know that juice is a lot rougher on a car and on some cars requires more mods than your bolt on bag set up , but when it comes down to it they both require proper maintance from time to time , but im old school i dont care how you get it as long as you keep it low & slow , RIDE SAFE HOMIES . 25 YR VET AT THIS LO LO THANG !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 5 2010, 04:43 PM~17103945
> *then how is that "the best thing".  :uh:  you just said your self it didnt happen to you, and it doesnt happen to alot of people.
> come on people get with it,  just about everything said has a counter part in the other forum.
> *











My 3rd out of 4 lifted cars in my life... 6 batteries two pumps.. I think its a thing of 
beauty, and so is my 90 brougham, 8 batteries two pumps...If I do the instill?
I call a 4 to 8 battery set up.(pretty much maintenance free) because of the right fittings, tape, check valve'e, slow downs, parkers and Adex, good O rings, and 
rigio Itailan dumps... (no delta's) it the user know hows the navagate the terrien of the road..and is not heavy handed.. he wont have to deal with a charged trunk for at least a month..and should have no old leaks or preasure loss.. and as for the 
comfort of the driver and passanger? thats up to the owner of the car.. 
lifted cars today mostly ride like shit.,.. to stiff with a jerky bounce.. thats because they have a set of coils in the car a mile long...to raise the hight of there lock up
to show off the undercarriage, and or to increase there hight of there hop.
and I think the followers just think it looks cool? My credo is, if it dont lay 
they it better have a good hop. but the ride is tetermand by the owner.. you can get 
good strong coils for your the weight of your paticular car..calculate that with the number of batterys you gonna run... and how low you want to lay.. because the more turns you cut off of a spring the less, strength it should be rated ass..
for example, I think 4 to 4 1/2 ton coils are pletty enough coil for a G-body regal or cutlass. almost too much coil.. I would have to cut a half a turn off at least..lets say i cut a whole turn off? that going to give me a little lay in front..not the stiffest 
ride but not the mothest either.but with six batterys or more.. that nose will be fast.. as time pass's the front will soften up to almost cadi smoothness...but then you need to rotate tires and try some miner alignment.. the same goes for the height, ride, lay ,lock up, and comfort if the back..you think about the weight of the car, the number of batterys your going to run..vs the softness or stiffness you desire with your car.. some of he hydro generation for the last 10 years has not been nearly as concerned about a good gangster ass lay as they have with looking all mean a radical when they lock up to hop or show there undercarriage.. the worst cars to me, are the ones who come in all mean.. and they lock up real high
like a banger,,but then the car has delta dumps..with funky budget slow downs
the car dont hop..but its got ingraving on the slow hydros..and when I ask the guy to lay his car..his lay looks like car my car at stock level! not cool... it just seems over the years i huve had more air bags guys with different problems that i have seen withe hydro's.. thats not counting the idiots who always want more power
and insist of more bigger better hotter and they fuck shit up constantly.. I invented
a solenoid tester, as a means for trouble shooting when i work..but also as a 
early warning devise that can tell me which solenoid that is going to go bad in such a way, that it can fool the average guy to think its good. put it in his car. hit a switch
and have a fire..do to it sticking open.. and shocks play a part in the comfort of a passenger too and driver too.. dont take the guy advise at the hydro shop.. but to gp to place, and measure the shock. make sure the size claims on the box are the same sizes of the atually shock both extended and collapsed. then get in a pit or put your car on a rack with the car fully raised.. and measure it from shock mount to shock mount..then repete with the cared layed all the way... the result is classy claen and historicity significant,,and the sound of the fluid...,, It runs through your car like blood in your veins... and there's no turning back... i am curious about bagging a maxima..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 17 2010, 03:40 AM~18831841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 all that, just to say you want to bag a ride :biggrin: air and hydro are both great but hydros take more to lift, and I wanted all my trunk for cook outs with the family


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 3 2010, 07:42 AM~17084058
> *lol When I was 20 I would talk shit about airbags'(bags are for ****) and say hydro's or nothing lmao :biggrin: lol well now I'm 32 and going to have bags on my 68 :uh: because I wasn't going to 3 wheel or  be hopping it :twak: so I thought :banghead: Will see homies ..So was it easy for you to decide or not ,for me it took some time  .Not going to miss the batts :biggrin: .So what about you guys?
> *


yaa wen i was in hyskool i usta tok shit about bags all da time. hydros r da only way 2 go. airbags wer 4 wite boys blah blah blah. now am oldr & wil prolly nevr do a hydro setup, evr. guna start bagn my shit oct 29th n nevr look bak.

bags can blow out jus lyk cyls
bags can leak jus lyk cyls
only diffranse is ican keep my trunk wit bags, 

& id tak an air leak ovr a fluid leak anyday


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 17 2010, 01:07 PM~18833218
> *yaa wen i was in hyskool i usta tok shit about bags all da time. hydros r da only way 2 go. airbags wer 4 wite boys blah blah blah. now am oldr & wil prolly nevr do a hydro setup, evr. guna start bagn my shit oct 29th n nevr look bak.
> 
> bags can blow out jus lyk cyls
> ...


Why the 29th?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 12:09 PM~18833235
> *Why the 29th?
> *


wel i jus got bak frum vergas a few days ago, plus i jus boute a brand new epic4g las nite. i dont wana 4000$ creditcard bil. il wate til nex billn cycle 2 ordr :x:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

my shit rides great on hydros .. and does not leak. ive had both air and dros.
on both imports and american. hydros on imports are terrible ride. hydros on american are great ride.air on american is ok 


"


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 17 2010, 01:14 PM~18833263
> *wel i jus got bak frum vergas a few days ago, plus i jus boute a brand new epic4g las nite. i dont wana 4000$ creditcard bil. il wate til nex billn cycle 2 ordr :x:
> *


What were yo gonna bag the edsel


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 12:17 PM~18833278
> *What were yo gonna bag the edsel
> *


no bich mah donk on 4z


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 15 2010, 07:13 PM~18577734
> *VAL VERDE? OR CIENEGAS? :wow:
> *


Neither. You prolly seen me in a bagged blue Mazda draggin up and down Ave. F though... :biggrin: awhile back.....


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 17 2010, 10:14 AM~18833266
> *my shit rides great on hydros .. and does not leak. ive had both air and dros.
> on both imports and american. hydros on imports are terrible ride. hydros on american are great ride.air on american is ok
> "
> *


and my shit drives amazing on airbags(lexus) pretty much stock ride quality


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin: my shit Rides and looks great on Air :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

it was supposed to be my daily, but got taken a bit far, so now im taking thesebags out and juicing my lac. I DO NOT like air bags!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Oct 19 2010, 12:54 PM~18851116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The pin striping new :wow:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

the roof too  uffin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

To be honest I had 3 back surgeries dont have to time to get a 4th one. So I went with bags.


----------



## L1ncr1d3r (Oct 30, 2010)

I went with air cause I thought it would be cost effective didn't want to tear up my ride cause its a daily but now having second thoughts don't know if I wanna keep this ride and install hydros or start fresh changed the rims thou 20's are on the wifes ride if I do it let it be known lol


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: MAN I GOT A 56 BEL AIR, 58 IMPALA RAG N A 64 IMPALA RAG ON BAGS! THEIR EASY TO MAITAIN N THEY GIVE U A SMOOTH RIDE!!! I ALSO HAVE A 59 IMPALA RAG, 60 IMPALA RAG N A 66 IMPALA HRDTP ON HYDROS! THE DEFERECE TO ME IS... WHEN I JUST WANT TO GET UP N GO...N GO FAR! I ALWAYS CHOOSE THE RIDE WITH THE AIR BAGS! I LOVE THE HYDROS...BUT THE BAGS R BAD ASS AS WELL!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alpyssa12 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was trying to point out that both sides.There is fire on both sides.
___________________________________
Fuel Cards
Fuel Card


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

it seems from the posts on here that bags are the shit. But then why are most guys ridin hydros? what do hydros have over bags?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Nov 2 2010, 05:54 AM~18965490
> *it seems from the posts on here that bags are the shit. But then why are most guys riding hydros? what do hydros have over bags?
> *


 its really what you want out of your ride. You can have fun with hydros more then air bags, but with some work you can make air the same way, fun...at the end it's what you want  for me I wanted my whole trunk space :biggrin: and a nice smooth ride with out the guess work  of how to do it with hydros, and I got a bottle to have fun when I want to hit them switches :biggrin: I give a lot of credit to the air bagged lowriders because we get a lot of BS from dumbass people that think hydro's are the only way :uh: but we are pushing it to a whole new level  lowriding into the future homies


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i went juice over bags this time, and ill never go back... this car rides much better than my air cars have (i dont ride "drive hieght" i drive lifted, laid, i play a lot, etc)... air didnt ride well at ALL lifted and laid it was an issue to.. if i wanna drive stock hieght ill ride a stock car.. 

too many people set up juice cars like a clown car, heavy springs, tons of batteries, and its jumpy as hell and rides poor.. good springs and normal voltage can have you movin faster than bags still and ride like a new car... mine does 

its a matter of what you want. and if you want to be more traditional

anyways.. heres a few pics of my current ride/setup.. i would argue that juice can take up as little room as air or less room.. you could do a nice lil 2 pump setup with 4 batts hidden.. i put mine out in the open because they are pescos, but if they were new i woulda hidden em in the package tray and id have a whole trunk to do what i want with...


----------



## standamantx (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn Todd! did your Galaxie sell? You always have slick ass rides...



> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 2 2010, 07:44 AM~18965670
> *i went juice over bags this time, and ill never go back... this car rides much better than my air cars have (i dont ride "drive hieght" i drive lifted, laid, i play a lot, etc)... air didnt ride well at ALL lifted and laid it was an issue to.. if i wanna drive stock hieght ill ride a stock car..
> 
> too many people set up juice cars like a clown car, heavy springs, tons of batteries, and its jumpy as hell and rides poor.. good springs and normal voltage can have you movin faster than bags still and ride like a new car... mine does
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Didn't want the weight

More than anything,i want to get people to think outside the box w/ "bag" ideas.Those that know what i'm up to know what i'm talking about.Be on the look out by next summer


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 2 2010, 06:44 AM~18965670
> *i went juice over bags this time, and ill never go back... this car rides much better than my air cars have (i dont ride "drive hieght" i drive lifted, laid, i play a lot, etc)... air didnt ride well at ALL lifted and laid it was an issue to.. if i wanna drive stock hieght ill ride a stock car..
> 
> too many people set up juice cars like a clown car, heavy springs, tons of batteries, and its jumpy as hell and rides poor.. good springs and normal voltage can have you movin faster than bags still and ride like a new car... mine does
> ...


X2 HOMIE I BOUGHT A 66 IMPALA WITH BAGS AND I HATE THE DRIVE IT DRIVES STIFF BOUNCES ALOT ON MY OLD 67 I HAD HYDROS AND MY RIDE WAS WAY BETTER THEN THE RIDE I GOT RITE NOW SO IN A FEW MONTHS MY 66 IMPALA WILL BE GETTING HYDRAULICS PUT INN BY HOPPOS HYDROS AND LAY THAT SUCKER OUT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 2 2010, 06:44 AM~18965670
> *i went juice over bags this time, and ill never go back... this car rides much better than my air cars have (i dont ride "drive hieght" i drive lifted, laid, i play a lot, etc)... air didnt ride well at ALL lifted and laid it was an issue to.. if i wanna drive stock hieght ill ride a stock car..
> 
> too many people set up juice cars like a clown car, heavy springs, tons of batteries, and its jumpy as hell and rides poor.. good springs and normal voltage can have you movin faster than bags still and ride like a new car... mine does
> ...


MY RIDE ON AIR BUT ITS GOING TO GET CHANGED OUT TO HYDROS PRETTY SOON


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 2 2010, 02:36 PM~18968908
> *MY OLD 67 ON HYDROS IT LAYED HARD AND DROVE SMOOTH TOO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damnit why the HELL did you sell that 67!

ive been in love with that car forever.. on caps, KILLIN EM!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 2 2010, 02:46 PM~18968978
> *damnit why the HELL did you sell that 67!
> 
> ive been in love with that car forever.. on caps, KILLIN EM!
> *


IT WAS TIME FOR A NEW RIDE SO I BOUGHT THAT 66 IMPALA JAPAN BOUGHT MY 67 IT WAS SAD TO SEE HER LEAVE BUT IM LOVIN MY NEW RIDE THE ONLY PROBLEM IT HAS AIR RIDE BUT HOPPOS HYDROS ARE GOING TO INSTALL HYDRAULICS IN THE IMPALA


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

so the only thing i can think of to go with hydros over bags is tradition? (for someone who doesnt want to chip or hop)


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Nov 4 2010, 03:46 AM~18982330
> *so the only thing i can think of to go with hydros over bags is tradition? (for someone who doesnt want to chip or hop)
> *


fuck tradition


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

old skool is cool, shit I got some old skool shit on my ride, but how many real tradition lowriders do you see?? for me not much


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

a lot more reasons than tradition.. gotta talk to people that have had both, and had BOTH setups done right.. most juice haters bought a car that was cut wrong, or had the wrong spring combo, wrong setup, somethin had an issue.. same with guys that hate air... 

but, if you do both yourself, and do it right, then you can decide... i know which way ill go, for life.. 

ps - joe, traditional lowriders will die if someone doesnt keep them alive.. i cant say i know of another car that even has trus within 100 miles of me atleast, let alone one with pescos and sancos and all, but i cant let it die, it was the most beautiful time for the cars.. maybe not for dealing with cops etc, but for cars, NOTHING beats the late 70s early 80s...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Stay traditional and ride heated sPrings and sandbags! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 4 2010, 08:28 AM~18982684
> *Stay traditional and ride heated sPrings and sandbags!  :biggrin:
> *


Ahh yes i remember those days.Speed bumps sucked then


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 4 2010, 06:21 AM~18982659
> *ps - joe, traditional lowriders will die if someone doesnt keep them alive.. i cant say i know of another car that even has trus within 100 miles of me atleast, let alone one with pescos and sancos and all, but i cant let it die, it was the most beautiful time for the cars.. maybe not for dealing with cops etc, but for cars, NOTHING beats the late 70s early 80s...
> *


 do what you do, homie :biggrin: not everyone wants to be traditional  because lowriding is all about expressing your self, and dedication to are lowriders. Air or hydro's


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I WENT WITH BAGS ON MY RIDE SO THAT I COULD LOOK BACK A YEAR LATER AND SAY: "DAMMIT!!! I SHOULD HAVE GONE WITH A TWO PUMP SET UP INSTEAD!! :banghead: "


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

Well...

over heated compressor= hydro burnt motor
blown hose, just release of air= hydro oil all over the damn place
extra batteries only need two for air= hydro at least a trunk load
finding the right bag= finding the right coil

So almost the same but not!

Shitty part my son tells me hey dad lets do a impala like your old ride! Oh ya was that air ride back in 1990? Nah son it was straight Hydro'ssss

All in all fam looks like the next ride will be a fluid up and downer!
As for Joes og ? i did it cause it was cleaner and my czn did all the home work! Plus im never scaaaared to hit a switch to get the party started!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

there was air in the 90's, it was slower than shit! air suspension has evolved tremendously over the yrs. and thankfully to people who use it more and more, as well as tinker with it just as they did with juice to get the "most" out of their system (meaning that NOT all systems are the same just like people).


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

I know im going to catch heat but! Air and Hydro are the same! Makes the Ride go UP and Down! hahahahhahahahahahh


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 6 2010, 02:04 PM~19002116
> *there was air in the 90's, it was slower than shit! air suspension has evolved tremendously over the yrs. and thankfully to people who use it more and more, as well as tinker with it just as they did with juice to get the "most" out of their system (meaning that NOT all systems are the same just like people).*


  *true!*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Nov 6 2010, 05:04 PM~19002857
> *I know im going to catch heat but!  Air and Hydro are the same!  Makes the Ride go UP and Down!  hahahahhahahahahahh*


thats the way it starts


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

haha,

"so why did you put bags on your ride?"

i went AIR bcuz i wanted to drive my car 24/7 in all the "hot spots = where the police are" and not worry or watch my back every time i role out...

also in HAWAII we have "RECON & safety check" witch is a vehicle inspection where any mods done to a vehicle has to meet these rules/specs set by "RECON & safety check" 

"WAY MORE STRICTER THE SMOG RULES" I WOULD CHECK WITH YOUR LOCAL LAWS BEFORE YOU SPEND $$$$ ON CUSTOMIZING YOU VEHICLE...

example: vehicles that dont pass RECON or get seen / caught with mods and on RECON are deemed unsafe and a registration block is put on the vehicle and can be towed away..

so i wasnt about to spend $$$$$ on a car that i cant fully enjoy...

AIR suspension is used on trucks, cargo vans, and cars, etc etc 

i did some HOME WORK and found a way to pass RECON...

since 2008 was the 1st & only "CAR" to pass RECON with AIR suspension... 

i've help other AIR RYDERS cars/trucks pass RECON...

HERE WE GO AGAIN,

then again its just my "opinion"</span>


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

That blue wagon is really nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Air just makes life soo much easier! A car is traditional has everything that hydro lows have, except for batteries, and pumps, dumps, and cylinders that are always leaking, or over locking and visiting your local hydro shop every 2 3 weeks something goes wrong! 

Bags have alot better ride quality, same looks! to some extent YES you can threewheel, easier with G-bodies riding on bags! Plus it is an easy getaway from cops! Cause Buses, Handicap Vehicles, Trucks use Air suspension.

Therefore your car becomes a Key Start and Go car to where as hydros your out to have fun but sometimes can expect something to go wrong or have a beautiful trunk ruined by leaks! 

Plus if we love our cars such as some nice bagged Impalas, you make em last more longer on bags! No unneccesry frame wraps! Plus you wont have to switch your impalas rearend to FORD 9inch rearend!!!

Life is beautiful when you come out in the morning and just start up the car and GO without ANY worries!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Nov 7 2010, 12:52 PM~19008187
> *haha,
> 
> "so why did you put bags on your ride?"
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Nov 13 2010, 06:50 PM~19057127
> *Air just makes life soo much easier! A car is traditional has everything that hydro lows have, except for batteries, and pumps, dumps, and cylinders that are always leaking, or over locking and visiting your local hydro shop every 2 3 weeks something goes wrong!
> 
> Bags have alot better ride quality, same looks! to some extent YES you can threewheel, easier with G-bodies riding on bags! Plus it is an easy getaway from cops! Cause Buses, Handicap Vehicles, Trucks use Air suspension.
> ...


you should be in sales!
Im tossing up between the two, and reading this (possibly biased) topic makes me seriously give air a thought.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

a simple set up on either plat forum is a turn key. but make it hard core and beat on it and you will be in the shop once a week....i know both sides.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sonu+Nov 13 2010, 12:50 AM~19057127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: even though with all the oil on my floor im wondering why i didnt stick with bags myself :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

one word...ACCUMULATERS!!!


----------



## SPARK-O-MATIC (Nov 18, 2007)

Wife pissed me off !


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 3 2010, 06:42 AM~17084058
> *lol When I was 20 I would talk shit about airbags'(bags are for ****) and say hydro's or nothing lmao :biggrin: lol well now I'm 32 and going to have bags on my 68 :uh: because I wasn't going to 3 wheel or  be hopping it :twak: so I thought :banghead: Will see homies ..So was it easy for you to decide or not ,for me it took some time  .Not going to miss the batts :biggrin: .So what about you guys?
> *


Your still a Fucking ***!! :twak: 

Lets see the REAL pics that we took JOE. :wave: 

Now lets Stop hiding from the public on here. :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Would just like to point out the proper way to do star tatoos on your hips







(just make sure the kids are in the other room)


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

:wow: This got weird.


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> lmao biggrin.gif remember your the one that started all the shit cuzz you *** with BAGS, & Well JOE this a REAL LOWRIDER Web site. Only REAL LOWRIDERS have HYDRAULICS,Not BAGS you Fucking ***!! :twak:
> 
> If this was true JOE(CAPRICE)68, Y do you keep taken all them pics of him?
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> Your still a Fucking ***!! :twak:
> 
> Lets see the REAL pics that we took JOE. :wave:
> 
> Now lets Stop hiding from the public on here. :h5:


[/quote]








:roflmao: :roflmao: OutHopeU=Lowasme


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> Hey JOE,I'm done with you :roflmao:
> 
> post what you like :thumbsup:


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

WoW, what kind of a Low life MAN are you JOE??

What is your age JOE 14??


Y did you hack into some one's photobucket,steal there pics,then used photoshop and post them on a public Web site with-out the owner permission??

It seem like that LOWASME guy knows how to build True Lowrider's.

JOE, BAGS just don't cut it on any Lowrider. Even on here!

Sorry to say JOE,it doesn't matter what you build,if it has BAGS,your still be just a ***!!

I'm sure you know this by know JOE,so Y are still mad?

It looks like this LOWASME person has moved on.

So Y can't you JOE??

I just look up the LAW.

I hope you get ready for circuit court JOE.

What you doing is a SEX crime!

I'm sure there is a lot of people here on Layitlow that will Testified on this MATTER.

Lets see,your are indecent exposure and loitering and sexual indecency with out owner permission of the pics that you took from there Photobucket.

I just look at this person call LOWASME XB topic. YEA I went to his Photobucket & I did NOT any pics that you keep posting up on here JOE.

So Y JOE are you keep doing this? 

It seem like you have some against some body that uses Hydraulic even if they are front wheel Build LOWRIDERS!! :twak: 

Like LOWASME said, See you in circuit court :wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JOE(CAPRICE)68,* OutHopeU*


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

This has gone silly!
Just a quick note. back in the 60s until the late 70s/early 80s not all cars were juiced, but nontheless were featured in Lowrider magazine and others and considered lowriders/customs.

So, if back then a car w/out adjust. suspension was considered a Lowridr why today a car w/ a differnt type of adjst. suspension is not?

I agree an old school type of build has to be lifted to be called one, but if you dont care to be period perfect i truly cant see why not.
A lowrider is not necessareley a hopper. 

Ask Bill Hines what he thinks about bags.


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

this isnt what LIL is about... wasting bandwidth on simple minded dumbshit.... if its not about tits or tires dont bring it up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

your right x2


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

uffin: bump uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedhearse72_@Feb 28 2011, 11:27 AM~19980150
> *uffin: bump  uffin:
> *


x2 let's here them


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

juice goes in gin not cars


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

juice goes in gin not cars.....damn new site messed me up


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Juice is for breakfast


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Juice is for building Muscles! Just Kidding! :biggrin:

During my Build I decided against Juice because I just didn't want to deal with the Batts and Oil! Don't get me wrong! I respect the Homeys that hit the Original Switch. Also, as someone else said, that ZEET ZEET sound is PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!

I just want to Get In, Get Up and Ride Smooth. And then Stop, Drop and Walk!


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

dragginbonez said:


> This has gone silly!
> Just a quick note. back in the 60s until the late 70s/early 80s not all cars were juiced, but nontheless were featured in Lowrider magazineand others and considered lowriders/customs.
> 
> *So, if back then a car w/out adjust. suspension was considered a Lowridr why today a car w/ a differnt type of adjst. suspension is not?*
> ...


I think you answered your own question. Lowriding is all about tradition, and bags just aren't part of that. 


Bags are cool but its a shame how many people overlook super reliable low voltage hydro setups:|


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

87gbody said:


> I think you answered your own question. Lowriding is all about tradition, and bags just aren't part of that.
> 
> 
> Bags are cool but its a shame how many people overlook super reliable low voltage hydro setups:|


bags are part of the lowrider movement.Where just the new guys,:thumbsup: but yes bags will never be traditional


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

I was thinking of selling my car or do something fun with the car. So that meant it was airride system to do something beyond the ordinary. I I've owned the car since 2004, I was getting bored. And it was a gift on my 50th birthday from my wife.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

RollNMy64 said:


> Juice is for building Muscles! Just Kidding! :biggrin:
> 
> During my Build I decided against Juice because I just didn't want to deal with the Batts and Oil! Don't get me wrong! I respect the Homeys that hit the Original Switch. Also, as someone else said, that ZEET ZEET sound is PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just want to Get In, Get Up and Ride Smooth. And then Stop, Drop and Walk!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

RollNMy64 said:


> Juice is for building Muscles! Just Kidding! :biggrin:
> 
> During my Build I decided against Juice because I just didn't want to deal with the Batts and Oil! Don't get me wrong! I respect the Homeys that hit the Original Switch. Also, as someone else said, that ZEET ZEET sound is PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just want to Get In, Get Up and Ride Smooth. And then Stop, Drop and Walk!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

This are some die hard lowrider guys and there cars are bagged... But they also have juiced cars too. So where does that put them. Are there cars lowriders or not... They both are rollin on some 13x7's. They both have extended arms for hoppin. There both able to hit that back bumper if they wanted too. They can still pause on three. They can lay them out or drive locked up... I see no diffrence. Why hate. Give props where props are due. It all cost $$$, blood, sweat and tears


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

what would probably give both sides brain farts is the hybrid set-ups, not as much the bags that push the fluid from one cylinder to another but the use of an actual airbag in place of the spring, both will run like normal, that's it lol. imo it's just interesting to see how people go about install such a set-up.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ANY PICS OF ALL YA CARS ON BAGS.....*


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

LiNo S said:


> This are some die hard lowrider guys and there cars are bagged... But they also have juiced cars too. So where does that put them. Are there cars lowriders or not... They both are rollin on some 13x7's. They both have extended arms for hoppin. There both able to hit that back bumper if they wanted too. They can still pause on three. They can lay them out or drive locked up... I see no diffrence. Why hate. Give props where props are due. It all cost $$$, blood, sweat and tears
> View attachment 352483




most bagged vehicles lay lower than hydro cars.... so that means they are low riders. lower to be specific. 

it all comes down to the styling of the car. if someone didnt know it was air or juice they would automatically call a lowrider style car a lowrider.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

Pootus said:


> most bagged vehicles lay lower than hydro cars.... so that means they are low riders. lower to be specific.


thats not true...all u need to do is cut another coil.

On a separate note,

I had a car with bags...ripped them out and installed hydraulics. Since I have had 3 other cars with hydraulics. All of this is based on each persons opinion. MY OPINION, is that, there are pros and cons. 

Why I Like Bags:
1. At ride height (not laid/locked), they ride damn good.
2. Simpler and "usually" cleaner setup
3. Not much maintenence

Why I Hate Bags:
1. They sound terrible when lifting.
2. They sound terrible when dropping. (way too loud and with silencers, too slow)
3. Compressor sound (got rid of that by switching to CO2<which freezes lines>, then nitrogen(still got to refill)

Why I Love Hydraulics:
1. They sound great when lifting.
2. They are quite when dropping.
3. They can still ride great like bags at ride height, but ride better when dumped/locked.

Why I Hate Hydraulics.
1. Charging Batteries(not really a big deal)
2. Weight
3. Too much attention(sometimes)

Basically, FOR ME. It boils down to this. This summer I plan to buy a new daily, bubble wagon. It's gonna see irocs(probably 22s, but maybe 22/24), and it'll be bagged for comfort since I will barely be hitting switches(I'm not the type to drop it everytime I park and whatnot). However, the next lowrider I build will be hyds. No question about that. But, with a low I will be playing with the setup more and I hated my old low with bags. 

I know this was long but oh well, I havent been on here for awhile.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

went with bags cause with newer technology with bags, u can get the same effect as hydros, a local shop here in Nor Cal sells "Air Cylinders" that work like hydro cylinders. U install them in the rear and makes the car 3wheel with air!! Now im not going with those but its crazy how far the industry has come. Im getting slam bags with a scrape in front so I can shoot out sparks when cruising!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Frogg said:


> thats not true...all u need to do is cut another coil.
> 
> On a separate note,
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:i hear u bro!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

Wagons are cool


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Frogg said:


> thats not true...all u need to do is cut another coil.
> 
> On a separate note,
> 
> ...


been done 











the fill time you complain about is solved with a york not only that but quiet as fuck. i cant here my car lift :dunno: and if the stereos up cant hear it dump either 

rides BETTER then hydraulics because its easier to find that spot. hydraulics actually have a spot where as bags have more of a range for a good ride. slammed or locked up they both can ride pretty bad. 

BTW air is the original switch first adjustable setup was an air ride setup off a 30's chrysler it was put on a 50's model ford.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

Sorry guys but a real Lowrider has crush velvet interior!

Rev, my wagon was done before yours and mine threes!


Aaaahhhhh shiiiit.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

leg46y said:


> you should be in sales!
> Im tossing up between the two, and reading this (possibly biased) topic makes me seriously give air a thought.


If your car is done do another one up that you can ride daily on air


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Lowriders don't have to have hydros or bags. It's the overall look and style of the car. However, hydros give the car a certain swagger that only hydros can give. It's older tradition, in 20 years bags will be part of the tradition, just takes a little time for that acceptance.


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

I roll bags on my Fleet and I enjoy the ride especialy on the freeway, I also lay on the frame looks sweet!


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

Air68impala said:


> I was thinking of selling my car or do something fun with the car. So that meant it was airride system to do something beyond the ordinary. I I've owned the car since 2004, I was getting bored. And it was a gift on my 50th birthday from my wife.


 nice ride bro! i was wondering though whats the name of your particular style of rims? i know its a cragar style rim, but are those cragars or a different brand?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I got my 65 impala bagged back in 2002, I did mainly because around that time not really it was different, could do a lot of the same things as hydros w/o the mess, and also really no car or old school cars were bagged. Really nothing but trucks were bagged. So I welded a scrape plate in front (belly) to scrape like the trucks, but the funny part part was when I would 3wheel on them, they were like "what the fuck" at that time, no one was 3 wheeling on bags. but besides that, the maintenance on them is not that bad on the nice smooth ride is a plus.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Bro! Well I didnt want to go through the hassles of Hydros. I went with bags just for the ride, the fact that I can lift over bumps, pose it at a show and have it cruise at different heights. No chargin batts, no leaks, no fires, jus for me better!!!


and cuz your old!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## straight30weight (Jan 20, 2013)

I just wanted the lower maintenance, no batteries to charge, no oil spills. I love me some juice, but for this car, it's gotta be no to low maintenance.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I wanted something closer to what the original intention of hydraulics were all about. Being able to lift a lowered car on demand. All of the showy hopping/3-wheels shit is a joke to me, and I only understood that appeal of lowriding when I was 12. I also did not want to modify my car in uneasily un-doable ways. I could have been offered the worlds best hydraulic install parts and labor for free and I would not have gone that route.


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

i have read this whole thread,i have no setup,yet. 

:run::run::run::run::dunno:


----------



## 66slabside (Sep 3, 2011)

Got a big ass 5000 pound plus 66 Lincoln. Wanted to go hydraulics to keep it old school and then found out it was a uni-body, no frame. Figured it would get ripped to pieces so doing bags.


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I wanted something closer to what the original intention of hydraulics were all about.


Well said.


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd do hydros in a car with a low voltage setup, not overdoing the ram size...WORD! I have bags on my truck because they go flat. Cylinders stick up, I needed everything to go underneath so I could still use my bed occasionally.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

One of my major deals is style in the car, and I think most car guys will agree that lowering a car can be borderline magical for it's appearance. Hopping and clown car shit can be done to anything, I have seen Ford Festiva's on hydraulics, it does nothing for me. As far as I am concerned, it all comes down to the car, and it's parked/driving appearance. But my main thing has always been: "No matter what I build, I should be able to hand the keys to someone like my mother, without having to provide a 20 minute explanation of how to drive it". As far as I am concerned, if it doesn't fit in that category, it was built wrong.


----------

